
Just Wow: YouTube Had 344M Global Uniques in Oct. - peter123
http://newteevee.com/2008/12/01/just-wow-youtube-had-344m-global-uniques-in-oct/
======
josefresco
Numbers like these are why I think YouTube will do just fine against upstarts
like Hulu.

There will always be a market for amateur video, and YT has a big enough
audience to make content deals if they can't figure out how to monetize all
the user content.

